# لمهندسى التعدين : تعليم برنامج surpac



## dmaha (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركة لى معكم ، واتمنى من مهندسى التعدين الملمين ببرنامج ال surpac اقامة دورة تدريبية لشرح البرنامج لعموم الفائدة
والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## open season (23 مارس 2010)

إنت تقصد عندك شرح للبرنامج ولا محتاج شرح ليه؟


----------



## aidsami (28 يوليو 2010)

عسى يفيدك ان شاء الله
في هذا الموقع
http://www.egpet.net/vb/showthread.php?9778-Surpac-Quarry-Needed&highlight=surpac
تجد البرنامج و فيديوهات تعليمية و tutorial وبه PDF Introduction وغيره*
كما تستطيع تنزيل فيديوهات باللغة الأنجليزية videos demo من موقع gemcom
حظ موفق.


----------



## aidsami (1 أغسطس 2010)

مدخل لل SURPAC
<a href="http://www.mediafire/?c3c8nu2yy504ufs">http://www.mediafire.com/?c3c8nu2yy504ufs</a>

للبحث عن فيديوهات قيمة بالغة المنغولية -عددها 10- ضع كلمة SURPAC في محرك البحث youtube
اللغة غير مهمة لمن لديه معلومات سابقة عن هذا البرنامج المتميز.


----------



## aidsami (1 أغسطس 2010)

<a href="http://www.mediafire/?c3c8nu2yy504ufs">http://www.mediafire.com/?c3c8nu2yy504ufs</a>


----------



## aidsami (1 أغسطس 2010)

عفوا
المدخل من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/?c3c8nu2yy504ufs


----------



## aidsami (24 أغسطس 2010)

Videos surpac

Intro surpac part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksDQg8MlZ-8

Intro surpac part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNrAhk4Hf_s&feature=related


----------



## MAZENKO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## aidsami (25 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله تعالى


----------



## wala marawan (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله يتوفر عندى كل البرامج الخاصة بمجال المناجم 
من يريد اى برنامج خاص بهذا المجال 
الرجاء ترك رد على الموضوع او ارسال رسالة خاصة من داخل المنتدى وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالرد على كل الاستفسارات الخاصة باى برنامج ان شاء الله 
ومن ضمن البرامج الموجودة عندى نسخ كاملة ان شاء الله ​ 
برنامج Surpac
تعليم برنامج Surpac
والملحقات الخاصة بية 
Quarry
Xplorpac 
والموقع الخاص بالشركة للاطلاع على المعلومات الخاصة بالبرامج 
http://www.gemcomsoftware.com/products/surpac​


----------



## aidsami (29 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام
على الرحب و السعى يأخ wala marwan
كفي بكفك و الى الأمام.
بارك الله فيك.


----------

